# B



## DeletedMember1214258 (Nov 25, 2008)

B


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I'll show you around. Do you have a condo that me and some friends can crash at? I'll show you local bars, local pow stashes, and local ladies....


----------



## DeletedMember1214258 (Nov 25, 2008)

B


----------



## HogFabrications (Feb 5, 2008)

Come by The Boot Lab, we can talk and set you up with some appropriate ski bums to hang with. We are in Lions Head village; just ask for the best boot shop it town. Ask for Fred.


----------



## DeletedMember1214258 (Nov 25, 2008)

B


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Be aware that our snowpack is nothing like east coast snowpacks. If you plan on doing back country lines you better bring your shovel, beacon and probes. Defiantly hook up with locals and read/listen to the avalanche hotline at (970)668-0600, or online at the Colorado avalanche center, to be up to date on conditions. I am not trying to scare you off, but there are those that do come here and jump into the backcountry after it has been dumping big and get found in spring.


----------



## DeletedMember1214258 (Nov 25, 2008)

b


----------



## HogFabrications (Feb 5, 2008)

Buy yourself a beacon, and you will be free from rental problem of the future. Why trust a rental anyway when you can find Trackers for like 250 and shit. It's for your buddies really though. Think snow, we need it!


----------



## DeletedMember1214258 (Nov 25, 2008)

B


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

so when you get tired of traversing all the cat walks at vail shoot me an email and come over to the beave for some freshies!!! djporkchop at mac .com be prepared for short lift lines convenient yet secluded side country and $20 dollar cheese burgers.


----------



## HogFabrications (Feb 5, 2008)

i'd say if you want to go slow, ski with porkchop; but, if you want to rage, talk to fred.
heed the advice my friend....


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Go slay some cougers at the Beav.


----------



## DeletedMember1214258 (Nov 25, 2008)

b


----------



## fishbowl (Feb 15, 2007)

kingofpuck12 said:


> hey thanks a lot i definitely will, thats the most important thing for me is just finding some people who know the area. that way im not wandering around backcountry lines by myself. another quick question actually, with limited off mountain lines around here i have only rented beacons when we needed them. are there places that offer to rent them for a few weeks at a time? or would it just be cheaper to by my own now? thanks


Before you go wandering around backcountry lines here "by yourself" with a rented beacon, do yourself a favor and check out the CAIC accident reports on East Vail last year. You need to know what you are getting into here.


----------



## DeletedMember1214258 (Nov 25, 2008)

B


----------



## fishbowl (Feb 15, 2007)

Not trying to question your abilities.... Just watching out for you. You'll be glad to know it is finally snowing here too!! Vail called 9" this morning and 2" yesterday and it has been snowing all day.


----------



## DeletedMember1214258 (Nov 25, 2008)

B


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

HogFabrications said:


> i'd say if you want to go slow, ski with porkchop; but, if you want to rage, talk to fred.
> heed the advice my friend....


skiing fast is really over rated i'm really about eating lunch. which reminds me of my favorite avy tip. ski with a ham sandwich in your pocket that way the dogs will find you faster they got two at da beave. alls they have at vail is paid parking and ass holes like fred!


----------



## fishbowl (Feb 15, 2007)

Beaver Creek sucks!!!!:-D


----------



## DeletedMember1214258 (Nov 25, 2008)

B


----------

